# Has anyone tried olive leaf extract?



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

What is Olive Leaf Extract?Olive Leaf Extract is an extraordinary 100% natural herbal antibacterial/antiviral extract. Obtained from specific parts of the olive tree (Olea europaea), this new proprietary phytochemical extract is not only safe, but is also a nontoxic immune system builder.HistoryWhile Olive Leaf Extract in capsule form is new, the knowledge of the medicinal properties of the tree (Olea europaea) date back to the early 1800's where it was used in liquid form as a very effective treatment for malarial infections. According to the 1854 Pharmaceutical Journal of Provincial Transactions, pages 353 and 354(a), the doctors at that time stated that the properties of the tree, Olea europaea, deserved more extensive investigation.In the early 1900's, a bitter compound was found in the leaves of certain olive trees called "Oleuropein." This compound was determined to be part of the olive tree's powerful disease resistant structure. In 1962, an Italian researcher recorded that oleuropein had the ability to lower blood pressure in animals. Other European researchers validated that claim and also found it to increase blood flow in the coronary arteries, relieve arrhythmias and prevent intestinal muscle spasms. (







The search began for the chemical agent within oleuropein that would be the most important medically. A Dutch researcher found it. The chemical was elenolic acid. Further European research determined this compound to have strong bacteriocidal capabilities as well. (c,d,k,l) (See listing under Viruses, Bacterias and Parasitic Protozoans)In the late 60's and early 70's, The Upjohn Companies' test studies were published by The American Society for Microbiology (e) in regards to a new multifunctional monoterpene which they had isolated from various parts of the olive tree. The compound was called calcium elenolate, a crystalline salt form of elenolic acid. When they tested this compound it was found to be virucidal against all viruses for which it was tested. The compound acted effectively at low concentrations without any harmful influence on host cell mechanisms. It was also found to be extremely safe and nontoxic, even at high doses. While it worked extremely well in-vitro, it was unsuccessful in-vitro. When injected into the blood stream, the compound bound quickly to the blood serum protein and rendered itself ineffective. They were unable to overcome this problem and terminated their research. During this same period, other companies had interest in the compound and performed various tests, but also lost interest. (f,g) Then in 1990, interest was renewed and the process of bringing the remarkable product Olive Leaf Extractto market began.Finally in 1995, through independent scientific research, success was achieved by East Park Research, Inc., opening the way for clinical application of this natural olive leaf extract and Olive Leaf Extract was born. This 100% natural product is classified as a food supplement and currently no other known herbal product in the history of the world is demonstrating itself to be as medicinally wide spectrum.How It WorksAccording to laboratory tests, calcium elenolate (derived from oleuropein) kills viruses by interfering with certain amino acid production processes. This interference prevents virus shedding, budding or assembly at the cell membrane. Studies suggest that this compound has the ability to penetrate infected host cells and irreversibly inhibit viral replication. (e,g) In retroviruses, this compound neutralizes the production of the reverse transcriptase enzyme (f,g) and is believed to also neutralize the protease enzyme as well. These enzymes are essential for retroviruses such as HIV to alter the RNA of a healthy cell.Researchers in Europe investigated the properties of oleuropein and suggested that it inactivated bacteria by dissolving the outer lining of the microbes. More recent studies (h,i) of oleuropein show that it seems to protect low density lipoprotein from oxidation, thus reducing the LDL (the bad cholesterol). Another research study in France remarks that Olea europaea leaf extracts show extremely high antioxidative qualities. (j)The new Olive Leaf Extract extract not only confirms the earlier test finding (less the serum binding problem), but seems to show itself as an immune system builder by directly stimulating phagocyte production (phogocytosis). It also contains natural flavinoids and esters that create a structural complex that infectious microorganisms may not readily develop a resistance to. Biochemists have determined that the extract has multiple iridoids and that the synergy of them working together is the reason for the wide spectrum effect.SafetyA safety study on calcium elenolate was laboratory tested with animals and published by The Upjohn Company in 1970. (e) The study concluded that even in doses several hundred times higher than recommended, no toxic or other adverse side effects appeared.No known studies have been conducted with regards to pregnancy or nursing mothers. Also no known studies of interactions between Olive Leaf Extract and other pharmaceuticals have been performed.To DateOlive Leaf Extract has been used clinically in its present form for over a year. Living up to its promising background, it has already, in its short time, demonstrated considerable therapeutic action against many common and chronic conditions. One frequently heard comment is that they feel more energy and a greater sense of well being.What Professionals Are SayingDr. James R. Privitera, M.D., a physician in Covina, California, began using Olive Leaf Extract early in 1995. "I think we are just beginning to scratch the surface for what seems to be a very promising and unique herbal with multiple applications," he says. "We continually hear from patients about new and unexpected benefits. Although we do not have long term perspectives as yet, preliminary clinical results are very positive."Dr. Phil Selinsky, at the Institute for Holistic Studies in Santa Barbara reports: "Some patients have told me that Olive Leaf Extract took down their dental infections in a matter of hours! The response is quite impressive."Biochemist Arnold Takemoto: "it [Olive Leaf Extract] sure has power; particularly against viruses that are more tenacious!" "It fills a hole that we haven't been able to fill before. It gives us a new, effective tool."Side Effects(1) Some people experience what is known as Herxheimers Reaction. This is a detoxification reaction and not a counteraction to the product.If any of these symptoms should occur - greater fatigue, diarrhea, headaches, muscle/joint aches or flu-like symptoms, temporarily discontinue taking Olive Leaf Extract or cut back on the amount taken until the body can eliminate the toxic waste. Most individuals experience no such effect.(2) A few individuals have reported a slight headache due to detoxification. If this should occur, any common pain reliever seems to work to curb the discomfort.There are no toxic chemicals used in the preparation of our Olive Leaf Extract and all excipients are those commonly used in the food, vitamin or pharmaceutical industry in the United States.Other DiseasesIt is suspected that many new viruses, retroviruses, bacterias and protozoans will be added to the list in the near future. While case studies have already shown that Olive Leaf Extract is attacking other viruses and bacterial conditions, the unexpected seems to be happening. Several long term sufferers of chronic fungal infections have noticed regression or clearing. Many individuals with fibromyalgia, Epstein-Barr Virus, or chronic fatigue syndrome are reporting that they are feeling much better after taking it.A major breakthrough may shortly happen!Olive Leaf Extract seems to be lowering the bad cholesterol (LDL) level 30% or more in clinical trials for several individuals without exercise or extreme dietary changes.'' The Future - Here Now!The Los Angeles Times, August 24, 1995, front page story reveals the need for products such as EDEN(tm).Germs Far More Resistant to Penicillin"To counteract the rise in drug resistant microbes, researchers suggest... that doctors cut back on the indiscriminate use of antibiotics." L.A. Times 8-24-95"Over the last decade, medical scientists have grown increasingly concerned about the emergence of antibiotic resistance as seemingly vanquished microbes have bound back, newly endowed with an ability to fend off the antibiotic drugs that were the glory of 20th century medicine." L.A. Times 8-24-95"In addition to pneumonia bugs... TB, gonorrhea, staph infections, certain intestinal diseases have also humbled medical scientists by proving that the victory over infectious diseases was not final" L.A. Times 8-24-95PotencyOlive Leaf Extract is distributed in bottles containing 60-500 mg. capsules of extract.DosageWhile the recommended dosage is one (1) capsule every six (6) hours, dosage requirements may vary for efficacy and should be individualized.Olive Leaf Extract in ActionOne of Dr. Privitera's patients is a 17-year-old professional ice skater who says that one or two capsules a day helps sustain the high energy level she requires for practice and performance."In my clinic, as in many others, fatigue is the number one complaint," says Privitera. "I am not speaking of the serious chronic fatigue situation but just day-in and day-out tiredness, a result, I believe, of average nonexercising Americans eating their standard American diet of dead food. The average person, of course, is not going to change eating habits and is not going to go on a regular exercise program. Based on my experience, I suggest that Olive Leaf Extract offers something safe, effective and energizing for the malaise of the masses."Dr. Privitera says he is continually surprised by some of the reported benefits from Olive Leaf Extract, such as improved psoriasis, normalization of arrhythmias (heart beat irregularities), and less pain from hemorrhoids, toothaches and chronically achy joints.One woman with bad allergies reported significant improvement and a level of energy she hadn't felt for years.One elderly male with severe arrhythmia reported that his condition had vastly improved in about eight days just from taking Olive Leaf Extract alone. A woman with mild arrhythmia said her condition improved substantially when she took Olive Leaf Extract and then slowly returned to its irregular state after she ran out of the product."Given what we know about the protective cardiovascular effects of proanthocyanadins and flavinoids, the phytochemical compounds found in grape seeds, onions, kale, green beans, broccoli and other vegetables, it will be interesting to see what benefits Olive Leaf Extract and its special array of phytochemicals prove to offer for heart and arterial health," says Dr. Privitera.Another dramatic development involved a 15-year-old girl with juvenile diabetes. The teenager had been regularly taking 350 units of insulin daily to control her condition. After one month on the standard recommended dose of Olive Leaf Extract (one capsule every six hours or the equivalent of four a day), she was able to maintain similar control with just 220 units.Years ago, researchers found that the natural olive leaf compounds from which Olive Leaf Extract is derived could lower blood sugar. Dr. Privitera hopes to study the supplement's effects on other diabetics to determine whether it might indeed reduce insulin requirements.Biochemist Arnold Takemoto, who designs patient nutritional programs for physicians in Arizona, has found Olive Leaf Extract to be an effective addition to his arsenal of natural healing. He also says it has helped some patients rapidly rid themselves of stubborn viral infections they have had for years. As an example, he cites the case of a patient who had suffered from shingles (herpes zoster) for nine years. Within two days of starting Olive Leaf Extract and other supplements, the condition cleared up.Patient ReportsReports from patients dramatically reveal some of the many potential uses of Olive Leaf Extract. The accounts appearing here, however, are intended as information only and should not be construed by readers to mean that the supplement will be effective or provide relief in all such cases. Click here for Olive Leaf Extract Part 2


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Yes , I have been taking it for years . It lowered my cholesterol 48 points initially.I also notice I feel better and rarely get colds or run fevers.I like it and will continue to take it .I also take other vitamins and herbs.Jeanne


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I take it sometimes. It seems to help me in the case of minor fungal infections.Jeanne, I like that about lowering the cholesterol! I don't know if it would be best for me, though, to take it all the time, as I have an overactive nervous system (and thus, at times, also oeveractive immune system) and have problems when I try to "boost" my immune system.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

My family and I use it daily and I swear it helps me avoid a lot of colds.P.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I also notice I feel better and rarely get colds or run fevers.My family and I use it daily and I swear it helps me avoid a lot of colds.


I wouldn't be surprised if you hadn't taken it, the same things would still be true.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

LOL Flux, I was waiting for you to pop in here to "disagree"..what took you so long????Seriously though, I honestly did not change my diet, which I should have, and I started taking Olive leaf and garlic , and as I stated above, I lowered my cholesterol 48 points.Those were the results of the blood test I had.I don' t think it was a coincidence, since it is known and recommended that both garlic and olive oil are good for doing that very thing.You may disagree, as is your right to, but I'm gonna keep taking them, because I'm convinced they work..Jeanne


----------



## stymied (Oct 15, 2002)

hey gang--a caution. Probiotics help w/IBS for a lot of people (including me). Probiotics are bacteria. It might not be wise to be taking antibacterial agents like olive leaf extract and garlic--it could be aggravating your IBS. (Unless you consider that a good tradeoff re cholesterol, colds, and so on.)Just a theory.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

That's a good point stymied...one that should be checked out. It's always a good rule of thumb to check this stuff out before you take it anyway.Fortunately neither one seems to cause a problem with my IBS.Of course I always take my vitamins and herbs on a full stomach.Jeanne


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

I actually take olive leaf along with Pau D'Arco instead of prescription antibiotics. The two times I have done so, both for tonsillitus (sp?), I was healthy as a horse only about two days later! I had consulted a natural medicine expert because I didn't want to take augmentin, which had previously given me a yeast infection (good fun), and whose side effects are: nausea, vomiting and diarrhea. I was thinking, "Wow, my throat hurts, and I'm going to trade that for vomiting? Don't think so! Not a fair trade!"Anyway, I've found olive leaf to be extremely helpful.Amy


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The two times I have done so, both for tonsillitus (sp?), I was healthy as a horse only about two days later!


And if you hadn't taken anything at all?


----------

